# help on tricking out my beetle



## Dub-n-rub (Jun 13, 2015)

I am purchasing a 2000 bug from my grandma, and this thing is pretty beat.. im looking at ways to improve it a little. It had a lowering kit, but in a failed attempt to improve the ride, my grandpa installed some stock (or higher) height springs in the rear.. it sits major stink bug right now. Where can i find JUST REAR 1.5 lowering springs? I am also looking for some Yakima Q towers to run my board mount for my skateboard and snowboard depending on season. Also, the paint is trashed and it has flames..not my style. Im looking at plasti dip gun metal for color and doing black accents. I am on a major budget and just trying to give this bug a little street cred.. any suggestions or help finding these parts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dub-n-rub (Jun 13, 2015)

here is the style going for


----------



## Dub-n-rub (Jun 13, 2015)

another reference pic of what im thinking


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

For the suspension; if you aren't necessarily going to really aggressive lowering or performance characteristics; blauparts, sells a really affordable oem "sport" upgrade kit. Your suspension; is probably due for a refresh; also they offer a 10% off discount, for the month of june. 

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=MGR1002-C

more info: 

http://www.blauparts.com/vw_shocks_struts/markIV/volkswagen_beetle_shocks_struts.html


----------



## Dub-n-rub (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link.
I am looking to lower the bug a little.. but as i said before my grandpa installed Oem length springs in the rear, so now the front lowering springs don't match the rear. I want to get some lowering springs for the rear to even it out. im not looking for performance springs or great ride quality, i just want it to look good. 

i found this... any info on these? definitely in my price range. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWERING-SPRINGS-SET-FOR-1998-2006-VOLKSWAGEN-BEETLE-F1-4-R1-2-/281692778202?fits=Make%3AVolkswagen%7CModel%3ABeetle


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't recognize that company or know anything about them; at $50 I have a hard time believing the quality would be there. I would stick with well known; high quality companies or just go back to stock or stock sport springs, I'm sure you can find a used set, if your budget is low.


----------



## jakobsawesome (Feb 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the oz racing wheels; for the beetle cup/RSi look, wish I had a pair.


----------



## Dub-n-rub (Jun 13, 2015)

billymade said:


> I don't recognize that company or know anything about them; at $50 I have a hard time believing the quality would be there. I would stick with well known; high quality companies or just go back to stock or stock sport springs, I'm sure you can find a used set, if your budget is low.


At $50 what's to lose? I just need the rears, so I don't want to spend a ton of cash on a whole set. With these I could just buy the whole thing; install the rears and I'm good to go. I'm not looking at great ride quality or anything. I kinda like the stiff ride anyways. And this route is way better than cutting the springs or using clamps


----------



## mmdawson2020 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dub-n-rub said:


> I am purchasing a 2000 bug from my grandma, my grandpa installed some stock (or higher) height springs in the rear.. it sits major stink bug right now. Where can i find JUST REAR 1.5 lowering springs? I am also looking for some Yakima Q towers to run my board mount for my skateboard and snowboard depending on season. Also, the paint is trashed and it has flames..not my style. l:


Your grandma drove a NewBee with flames and a 2" rake? I dunno bout anybody else, but I wanna see pics! 

As far as your rear suspension, I agree that a cheap temporary $50 fix would work. Is there a long term plan?
So, 
rear springs,
Plastidip over flames,
Scour Craigslist & Vortex for wheels
Scour Craigslist & Vortex for roof rack
Plastidip black wheels
Blast around town in your new ride for a while!
Then as money comes in,
Quality suspension upgrade
OZ wheels
Etc

You'll get there. Everybody starts where you are right now. The thing I am most serious about is...

Pics of the Flaming Rake! :thumbup:


----------



## mmdawson2020 (Oct 4, 2005)

Forgot to mention that if you give us your general location, like your State, we might be able to help you find local shops or partsyards. I live in Wash St and we have great pick-n-pull yards. 

#flamingrake (sorry couldn't help myself)


----------

